# Bangladeshi girl charged with adultery was lashed to death



## Nomad (Apr 12, 2011)

Heard this lovely story this morning...



> Hena Akhter's last words to her mother proclaimed her innocence. But it was too late to save the 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Her fellow villagers in Bangladesh's Shariatpur district had already passed harsh judgment on her. Guilty, they said, of having an affair with a married man. The imam from the local mosque ordered the fatwa, or religious ruling, and the punishment: 101 lashes delivered swiftly, deliberately in public.
> 
> ...



But here come the really really detestable parts...



> Amazingly, an initial autopsy report cited no injuries and deemed her death a suicide.





> Hena was walking from her room to an outdoor toilet when Mahbub Khan gagged her with cloth, forced her behind nearby shrubbery and beat and raped her.



So this poor kid was beaten and forcibly raped by a much older, married man, then was charged with "adultery" and lashed to death.  In public.  After which the hospital declared it a suicide.

The world is a very very sick place.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't think of anything to say that doesn't have the 'clash of swords' ringing in the background of it, so I shall hold my peace ... especially as I work with to a Bangladeshi man and if I let the genie of my feelings out of the bottle I might not be able to stuff it back in by the morning ... not helpful for employment in the Politically Correct prison in which I have to live.


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 13, 2011)

and the married man who raped her was charged with......

Very sad to hear...


----------



## Nomad (Apr 13, 2011)

Joe1957 said:


> and the married man who raped her was charged with......
> 
> Very sad to hear...



From the article, he was also charged with adultery, and sentenced to 201 lashings, but "managed to escape" after the first few.

Yeah.


----------

